# Tâches blanches Ecran PowerBook G4 !!!!



## lamiredodo (30 Septembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas content du tout et ce pour plusieurs raisons. 
Je suis l'heureux (enfin presque) détenteur d'un G4 depuis plus d'un an, mais il a plein de pixels morts de type 1 sur l'écran. Evidemment ma garantie est expirée, le support téléphonique me renvoit vers un centre Apple Care et un de ces centres me renvoit vers...le support téléphonique.
J'ai vu qu'Apple avait rappelé plein d'écran de powerbook pour ce même genre de problème, mais évidemment le mien ne rentre pas dans les numèros de série correspondant à ce rappel...
C'est la fête, j'suis super content avec mes tâches blanches sur mon G4 !
Ah j'oubliais le centre me propose gentillement d'immobiliser mon outil de travail pendant 1 mois et de payer 750 euros pour un nouvel écran.
C'est du foutage de gueule point barre !!!     

Quelqu'un a eu ou a le même problème ou aurait une solution à me soumettre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jfpillon (30 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux toujours essayer &#231;a : http://www.pimley.net/ -> Projects -> Reanimator.
Je ne sais pas du tout si &#231;a suffira mais tu peux toujours essayer.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Septembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas des programmes d'échanges pour les G4 qui déconnent de l'écran ??
Va faire un tour sur le site d'apple


----------



## lamiredodo (30 Septembre 2006)

Oui il y a un programme de rappel des écrans pour G4, mais le mien ne rentre pas dans les numéros de série rappelés.
Ya quelqu'un d'Apple sur ce forum ???


----------



## Frodon (1 Octobre 2006)

lamiredodo a dit:


> Je ne suis pas content du tout et ce pour plusieurs raisons.
> Je suis l'heureux (enfin presque) détenteur d'un G4 depuis plus d'un an, mais il a plein de pixels morts de type 1 sur l'écran. Evidemment ma garantie est expirée, le support téléphonique me renvoit vers un centre Apple Care et un de ces centres me renvoit vers...le support téléphonique.
> J'ai vu qu'Apple avait rappelé plein d'écran de powerbook pour ce même genre de problème, mais évidemment le mien ne rentre pas dans les numèros de série correspondant à ce rappel...
> C'est la fête, j'suis super content avec mes tâches blanches sur mon G4 !
> ...



Euh si par "Pixel mort de type 1" ca veut dire des plusieurs pixels unique dans l'écran alors ton problème n'a rien à voir avec le problème de tâche blanche qui a fait l'objet d'une prise en charge particulière.

En effet, le problème de tâches blanches c'est:

1) Ce ne sont pas des pixels morts, ils fonctionnent parfaitement et change de couleur suivant l'image affiché
2) Ce sont en fait des differences d'intensité lumineuse qui font apparaître des zone plus clair sur l'écran que d'autre selon un schema bien défini et qui est toujours le même (cf site Apple, article sur les white spots)

Donc c'est pas juste un problème de numéro de série, c'est que ton problème n'a rien à voir avec celui des tâches blanches et donc il ne peut pas quoiqu'il arrive te permettre d'être eligible au programme de reparation associé.


----------



## lamiredodo (1 Octobre 2006)

Ok, j'ai voulu faire le malin en disant "pixels morts de type 1", mais en fait je n'en sais rien !!
Mon problème ressemble beaucoup plus à ce que tu décris : il s'agit bien de tâches blanches qiu sont toujours les mêmes quelque soit les écrans.
Le phènomène que j'observe est bien celui que décris le site d'Apple...


----------

